# Does anyone's IBS bother their "personal relations?"



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

I read something about IBS making your sex life nonexistant. Any thoughts?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

mine isnt, when im hooked anyway. hasnt bothered me in that department at all


----------



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

I would think that would be a girls only problem. But who knows.


----------



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

personally, ive been scared of sex ever since I began to get sick w/IBS...I'm terrified it's going to bring on IBS cramps or even worse, attacks.....and ya, I've read that it can hurt w/IBS...I have not tried it yet


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm a girl and I'd have to say that I haven't run into any problems in that dept...In fact IBS has never affected my sex life. If I'm in the middle of an attack I don't feel like sex...but otherwise its not a big deal. Sex deals w/ reproductive organs anyways and not the GI track. Its a different system so it really should affect your sex lives...Good luck!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

Hmmm.....sex has been uncomfortable for me at times, but I couldn't say if it was related or not???? Interesting idea. I would think it couldnt be but maybe your mind being fearful of attacks or whatever could cause uncomfort. I have noticed however that I am WAY worse, during my period. The cramps and sickness I get at that time doubles with IBS and I'm pratically dying. Anyone else?


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah, I'm heaps worse during my period and pms. Sex can hurt a bit when I have that trapped gas feeling but if you find a comfy position it's not too bad. I find it actually helps me to forget about the ibs for a while and relax...of course it's only possible if I'm with someone I love and feel comfortable with.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Never had a problem with IBS and sex together. I ditto whoever said that when you're having an attack, you don't feel like having sex.. but that's about it.Besides.. I believe sex helps as it is a great relaxer.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I have problems a couple of hours afterwards from all the motion....After a while I started asscociating sex with cramps....not a good combo but the wife and I have found positions that are less aerobic(SP) that seem to help.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Definitely worse during my period, because the whole cramps thing makes my stomach hurt more and I don't like doing anything except laying down and not moving, but in general it doesn't affect my sex life so much. I sometimes worry about getting a random attack of D or something in the middle of it where it'd be a little awkward to just jump up and run off to the bathroom, but it hasn't happened yet so probably just my nerves getting the best of me







.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have been too scared to try sex with my IBS. It might give me cramps, or D or worse! I think its a case of being comfotable with the person you are having sex with. When you are comfortable it often takes the anxiety out of it that can make symptoms worse.Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, I feel bad for all you sex worry-warts *hug*I think sex will only trigger an attack if you're nervous or apprehensive about who you are sleeping with.If you're relaxed with your partner and don't feel pressurised, i see no reason why it would make things worse - unless you're involving food *eek* hehe!My boyfriend has been great with me, and understands that i may not want too much affection if i'm crampy, but then that's the same as if i've got my period - i'm a no-go zone then too.Go forth and enjoy yourselves, free from the worry of a sex-related attack.







besides, if the person you're with loves you enough, they will laways make sure you're happy, and remember, i'm sure they'll be worrying about themselves enough not to get mad/ weirded out by you.xxx


----------



## ManU (Aug 3, 2003)

hey guys.i'm new to this board, but i think all u guys helping each other is great. i hope i can join in too.i got problems in sex too. last week my girlfriend left without saying a word while we were just starting. i called her later, and she told me she was not comfortable. and then she was asking me how long it'll take for me to heal. hmmm.... i don't exactly know whats wrong.my folks r going out of town next week, and she'll be coming over. hope things go right, fingers crossed.***becks is gone, maybe i could play right wing ..... fergie when do i sign?***


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

As long as your both comfortable with each other and your not having an actual attack then everything should be fine.Enjoy it!!!Man_u fan- you should ask your g'friend what she means.Sarah


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

hi manu-fan when you say you get problems with sex, wat do you mean? i'm a 23yr old male sufferer and for me its the cramps gas and bloating that lower my sex drive. sometimes making it difficult for me to get an errection.its the fear and anxiety of this happening everytime that makes it even worse for me.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

i dont think ibs makes much difference from the general population. While im not obsessed with sex, and not getting any doesnt particularly bother me, when im in a loving relationship and we're both up for it i have a healthy sex drive


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm so glad i'm not a guy! I really wouldn't want the extra worry of performance anxiety.You poor things *hug*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

lol! But women have the same worries about performance too- what if they don't do it right? Or what if they are a disappointment to the men!This whole sex thing is a nightmare! lol!


----------



## ManU (Aug 3, 2003)

with me the problem is bloating, gas, constipation, etc. yeah but maybe the worry of things not being right is what effects the most. what about the rest of u guys?i think i should add that i drink for about 3 days a week. does it make it worse for any of u guys?i have tried asking my girlfriend what she means, but she just won't say anything, she just brushes it away.


----------



## djsimm (Aug 9, 2003)

If you have fecal incontinence with IBS with D., it makes sex impossible. I'm female and all that pushing and shoving, pushes out more than I even want to ever talk about. One time and I was through. Even my husband hasn't brought up the subject since and that has been 4 months ago. Major problem as far as I'm concerned. I am waiting now to see a surgeon to try to do some repair work to solve the incontnence. Hope it works instead of makes it worse. I'm not ready to give up the ghost.dj


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I've never had any direct problems relating to sex with my IBS, although sometimes there are mood/pacing issues (having to go in the middle of a session). Luckily this happens rarely -- I like to attribute it to my mind being wholey occupied on other things than my gut.







What is important though is a partner that understands your position and (and this goes for sex in general) is someone that you are completely comfortable with. There's no such thing as 'performance anxiety' if there's no pressure to be Adonus every time...


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Males can face performance anxiety even if they are totally comfortable with their sexuality....Add a chronic problem, various drugs, a wife with medical problems, and it can all add up to a difficult situation however since we both are chronic suferers(sp) with various health problems its easier to accept a not tonight honey. How many males have less performance probs with the girl that goes all the way on the 1st couple of dates verse the women you want to spend the rest of your life with? I have found sex with a near stranger is easier cause its more about physical needs (mine) rather than focusing on the needs of my spouse. Does that make sense?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I always consider my 'needs' least during sex, but then i've never had sex with a stranger so..Cant say i've ever experienced performance anxiety, when i like someone and its getting frisky mine seems like he's on speed. Except once when my partner wanted sex 10minutes later after one session, didnt have problems getting the little fella working, it was just couldnt orgasm. But then very few blokes wouldnt have that problem.When constipated its uncomfortable, but once i'm up for it i forget it and just go ahead.Rarely get attacks so thats not a worry for me, if i was tho i'd probably just say i'm not feeling very well, most people would accept that.


----------



## asXtheXsunXsets (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah ... performance is often a worry ... but ususally if I'm feeling sick and then i have "personal relations" with someone i start to feel better becuase of the obvious and it gets my mind off worrying.-matt


----------



## anythinggold (Aug 15, 2003)

definitely pain problems, but i saw a doctor and what we came up with was nerve endings being similar. no attacks for me, luckily...


----------

